# ThrottleStop not working



## rain1 (Jun 28, 2021)

Hi i just bought a brand new laptop asus zenbook13 , well done laptop but it's getting heat very fast by doing nothing. I installed few versions of ThrottleStop but none of them working . I cant change anything on FIVR control. Just little few things. I cant unlock adjustable voltage i cant change Turbo Ratio Limits


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 28, 2021)

Is your CPU 11th Gen U or G7 series? Intel removed voltage control and turbo ratio adjustments are locked out too.


----------



## rain1 (Jun 28, 2021)

Yes it is an 11th gen Intel ( I5-1135G7 2.2GHz max turbo 4.20GHz ). Then you have any idea or clue about how to change voltage/cpu frequency? Cause i ve spend so much time trying to find any solution and seems nothing works. Thought this ThrottleStop will work and when i tried out is locked..

Is there a chance to make ThrottleStop work?
Or do you think changing it to a i5-1035G4 is a better solution? Will ThrottleStop Work on that Intel gen?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 28, 2021)

rain1 said:


> how to change voltage


This is no longer possible with the 11th Gen G and U series. Look at the top middle of the ThrottleStop FIVR window. It shows Not Available. It is not available now and it will never be available. This has nothing to do with ThrottleStop. This feature has been removed by Intel. They did this because of a security vulnerability called Plundervolt. Do a Google search if you want to learn more about this.

For some of Intel's older CPUs, Intel released a microcode update that locks out CPU voltage control. Some manufacturers added this update to their computers. Some did not. If you run ThrottleStop and it says Locked at the top, that means CPU voltage control is available but it has been locked out by the manufacturer.

For many Dell laptops, there is a complicated procedure available to unlock voltage control. This procedure will not work on the 11th Gen G or U series.









						Undervolting 2020 Dell Laptops like the Vostro 7500 and More Tips to Improve Thermals, Battery Life, and Speed - Brendan Greenley
					

2021 Update: Based on post and Reddit comments, the approach to unlock undervolting works for a number of models, including the XPS, Inspiron, G5, 11th Generation Intel processors, and 2021 Dell models and other lines. If it works for you, please leave a comment below so others may know...




					brendangreenley.com
				






rain1 said:


> Is there a chance to make ThrottleStop work?


There is zero possibility that ThrottleStop will ever work on the 11th Gen G or U series. On the new 11th Gen H series, ThrottleStop works great as long as a manufacturer has not set the lock bit. On many recent MSI laptops, there is an option in their advanced BIOS so users can easily unlock voltage control. I wish more manufacturers were including this feature but hardly any of them do. Here is an example of how easy it is to unlock a MSI GS66 laptop.










This will not work on 11th Gen G or U series.



rain1 said:


> i5-1035G4


ThrottleStop can be used on the 10th Gen G and U series as long as a manufacturer does not set the lock bit. If you buy a laptop that is unlocked, the manufacturer could release a BIOS update tomorrow or there could be a Windows Update released tomorrow that disables CPU voltage control. It is always best to find a laptop with good cooling. This is almost impossible to find in the thin and light category.


----------



## adammmq (Jul 6, 2021)

rain1 said:


> Hi i just bought a brand new laptop asus zenbook13 , well done laptop but it's getting heat very fast by doing nothing. I installed few versions of ThrottleStop but none of them working . I cant change anything on FIVR control. Just little few things. I cant unlock adjustable voltage i cant change Turbo Ratio Limits View attachment 205772


I just noted the same thing.  Bummer about the removal, but it makes sense.

I have a recent model Asus Zenbook q538, similar to yours.  The power profiles that Asus shipped with plainly suck.  There was nothing that I could do to remove their preprogrammed way that they set the OS to do power mgmt.  After I did a completely clean install of Win 10, it's now running cool and quiet.


----------

